# pin prick mark rash



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

hi jeanette
maddy has not been great for a week now. mostly teething related - totally off her fdood (still taking milk), wet tops, dribbles, pulling ear and crying and needy. last night she was in lots of pain and had temp too. yesterday am i noticed she had a slight rash of pink pin prick marks. it's not got any worse on her chest but there are now some on her legs too. she is just not herself at the moment - though not necessarily getting worse and still taking bottles...
any thoughts?
thanks, fran x


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

spoke to a gp who said probably all teething related. rash due to temperature and should go. 

i honestly thought that teething pain is worst when the first tooth is cut. this is so much worse and she's only got two teeth!! how many more days!!!

also won't take hardly any food - just literally a few spoons. milk hovering around the 20oz mark. 

love fran x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Fran

Her milk intake is fine as she is under the weather. If a baby is well weaned then they need a min of 500ml/24hrs. Having a lower amount during short bouts of illness is fine.

It could be a heat rash that she has relating to her temp. Have you done the glass test??

Any of the teeth can cause problems even when the bigger ones come through.

If you are concerned about her in any way get in contact with your GP. Try and give her plenty of fliuds.

Keep an eye on her ears....if she continues to pull at them and is in pain get your GP to look to see if she has an ear infection.

Jxx


----------

